

Aardvark'd (Fog Creek documentary) is now up on YouTube for free - xtimesninety
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NRL7YsXjSg

======
paulgerhardt
There's a pretty cool look at the first Y Combinator class at 48:56 -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NRL7YsXjSg&t=48m56s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NRL7YsXjSg&t=48m56s)

------
nl
Is there a (legal) downloadable version of this somewhere?

~~~
andymoe
Looks legal to me. It was done buy Boondoggle Films and it's posted to their
YouTube channel and they are linking to it from their site here:

<http://www.boondogglefilms.com/aardvarkd.php>

(I'm not going to lie - I bought the DVD when it came out in 2005)

~~~
nl
I meant one I could download and watch offline. My TV doesn't have Youtube
support (except via the HDMI port + a laptop).

